# Extra-Life 2012! Help me reach my goal and help children in need!!



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

For the past two years, I have participated in the Extra Life videogame marathon for Children's Miracle Network. Last year, I raised $100 for my local children's hospital, and this year, I want to do even more! I'm looking to double that amount and raise $200 this time around. I know that the puff community is a great place filled with great people, and I hope that you can help me reach my goal and help children in need! Even if you can't donate, pass the link on! The more times it shows up, the better!

Here is the link to my personal fundraising page:

Play Games. Heal Kids. | Extra Life - DonorDrive®

Thanks, and remember that every little bit counts, and we can all make a difference in the lives of these children!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Moving this into the Charitable forum. Good luck with it!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you, sir! Wasn't really sure where to put this.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I will do my utmost to share this. If I can, I will donate.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I will do my utmost to share this. If I can, I will donate.


Thanks! That means a lot!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish I could, we're already raising funds for Childrens Hospital Orange County here at my house. My son had surgery there four years ago and ever since he participates in the CHOC Walk at Disneyland


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

jphank said:


> I wish I could, we're already raising funds for Childrens Hospital Orange County here at my house. My son had surgery there four years ago and ever since he participates in the CHOC Walk at Disneyland


Excellent! This is something that I love to do, and the fact that I get to play video games all day only sweetens the deal! Tell your son to keep it up!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I really need your help to make a difference! All you have to do is take some time and follow this link. Think of it like an epic quest, but instead of a long and winding road, you have to follow this link to defeat diseases affecting children in our community, rather than an evil force attempting to take over the world, and the reward is not a giant sword, but the knowledge that you've made a difference in the lives of those children. Now go get 'em!

Play Games. Heal Kids. | Extra Life - DonorDrive®


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

There you go...Good luck Dan!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you so much, Justin! People like you are why I love the Puff community!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyone, if you don't donate to Extra Life, little kids are going to keep getting sick. When little kids keep getting sick, you'll start to feel guilty. When you start to feel guilty, you'll give all of your video games to charity. When you give all of your video games to charity,you'll reenact your favorite video game that you gave away. When you reenact your favorite video game that you gave away, you'll attempt to fight your boss, while dressed as a plumber. When you attempt to fight your boss as a plumber, you'll end up wall jumping out of his 3rd story window. Don't wall jump out of your boss' 3rd story window. Donate to Extra Life, and make sure others can finish the level, too!


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Everyone, if you don't donate to Extra Life, little kids are going to keep getting sick. When little kids keep getting sick, you'll start to feel guilty. When you start to feel guilty, you'll give all of your video games to charity. When you give all of your video games to charity,you'll reenact your favorite video game that you gave away. When you reenact your favorite video game that you gave away, you'll attempt to fight your boss, while dressed as a plumber. When you attempt to fight your boss as a plumber, you'll end up wall jumping out of his 3rd story window. Don't wall jump out of your boss' 3rd story window. Donate to Extra Life, and make sure others can finish the level, too!


Haha. Best promo call to action ever!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tomorrow is Extra-Life. For 24 hours, I will battle aliens and bandits, using countless digital bullets to achieve my goal. However, today, something even more brave is happening. Young children have been battling disease, and will continue to do so. They can't simply press the pause button, or turn off the game. They need support. They need you. You can make a difference. You can supply them with what they need to continue the fight. Every bit counts. I know that I've said this countless times, but it is as true as it was from the start. Take some time and click the link below. Thank you!

Play Games. Heal Kids. | Extra Life - DonorDrive®


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Best of luck this weekend, knock those zombies dead... again!

BTW, I've been watching you!! Muahahaha


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

jphank said:


> Best of luck this weekend, knock those zombies dead... again!
> 
> BTW, I've been watching you!! Muahahaha


Wait, what does that last part mean? And it's aliens, Jessica! You have a son. This should be required knowledge. Zombies are so 2009.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for doing this Dan! You're awesome!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Thanks for doing this Dan! You're awesome!


Thanks, Jack! I really appreciate the support from here!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Right now in my house, it's trying NOT to kill things, as in Dishonored!

But in 10 days, my son must relinquish the Xbox so I can shank Red Coats and clobber them with axes


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

jphank said:


> Right now in my house, it's trying NOT to kill things, as in Dishonored!
> 
> But in 10 days, my son must relinquish the Xbox so I can shank Red Coats and clobber them with axes


Nice! Heard Dishonored was a bit short, so I think I'll stick to Borderlands 2 for the marathon later. That, or try to get the Brass Balls achievement in Bioshock.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

And I'm off! Late start to the day, but I will be kicking ass and taking names to make up for it! It's not to late to help me reach my goal!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

help by buddy Dan help these poor heath strken children. Or he's gonna kill me~


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> help by buddy Dan help these poor heath strken children. Or he's gonna kill me~


You've got that assassination card to play tho.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Nice! Heard Dishonored was a bit short, so I think I'll stick to Borderlands 2 for the marathon later. That, or try to get the Brass Balls achievement in Bioshock.


Dishonored was so boring... and Borderlands 2 was so lack luster. XCOM was pretty good though.

BTW, being British, I take offense to the killing of Red Coats or calling them Red Coats <.<. I hear you'll be killing revolutionaries too!

All jokes aside, Yay America.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Loving BL2! Thinking about trying the Mechromancer soon...

Come on guys, help me finish this!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Loving BL2! Thinking about trying the Mechromancer soon...
> 
> Come on guys, help me finish this!


Adding a class merely to be sexist but not really that was never in the release video (they could of added it) never sat well with me.

The psychic girl and blademan weren't all that impressive to me, but I've played too much Mass Effect.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't understand what you're saying with that first part.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> BTW, being British, I take offense to the killing of Red Coats or calling them Red Coats <.<. I hear you'll be killing revolutionaries too!
> 
> All jokes aside, Yay America.


Oh, you caught me, I just like virtually shanking people!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

+ me Dan. Oh yeah. Never was able to follow you either... Gettin any hits from FB. I linked your fund raiser there too.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, Jack! I've been posting constantly on mine, and some close friends have donated, but otherwise it's falling on deaf ears... Hopefully I can get this goal met!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I think they should of stuckw ith the classes in the actual release video. Instead of adding one merely for fan service. But hey, ehh.

I am excited for Halo 4. Continuous SP content TY very much.

--

Oh I just got into the PlanetSide 2 beta. Was a big fan of PS1 before the shit that made it suck. Hopefully it turns out good. I'll let you know.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I wish I could do more, but I'm just a poor philanthropist


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I wish I could do more, but I'm just a poor philanthropist


Everything helps!


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Alright, I'm about six hours away from finishing, and I'm at 85% of my goal! Who wants to help make a difference in the lives of these children?

Play Games. Heal Kids. | Extra Life - DonorDrive®


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the support, everyone! I had a ton of fun doing this, but more importantly, I met my goal and raised $200 for the Children's Hospital of Wisconsin! But that doesn't have to be the end! There's still time to donate!

Play Games. Heal Kids. | Extra Life - DonorDrive®


----------

